# My fursona, Panthura



## Panthura (May 16, 2011)

Name: Panthura L. Valentine
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Black Panther
Height: 6' 4"
Weight: 14st
Orientation: Straight

http://d.facdn.net/art/cameronwolfe/1304905639.half.cameronwolfe_cw_djpanther.jpg

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black fur, no hair
- Markings: Small white triangle on left thigh
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Semi-muscular, Scar on inside of right arm, from accident with glass window.
Behavior and Personality: Flirtatious, but kind, helpful and loyal to his friends and family. Always willing to help those in need. All he asks for back is their appreciation.


Skills: Intelligence, Efficiency, Imagination
Weaknesses: Can sometimes be too sensitive.


Likes: Chinese Food, Kindness, Hugs, Music, Dancing
Dislikes: Idiots, Insensitivity, Discrimination


History: Panthura grew up as a small panther cub in a rural market town in the countryside. He was gifted with great intelligence from the very beginning, and found that he was especially good at theoretical subjects, such as Maths and Physics. He was always praised by teachers more than other pupils, and he grew up pestered by his peers because of it. He only had a small circle of friends. He dreamed of becoming a lecturer at one of the top universities in the country, and was prepared to work as hard as he could to reach this goal. He is still in university, taking a course in Physics & Astrophysics. Hopefully one day he will reach his goal.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Laid back, jeans and jackets in casual situations (Bars, etc.), Smart jackets and jeans in smarter situations (Parties), Suits w/ waistcoats at formal venues (Weddings, etc.)

Goal: To share his knowledge with others and help them on the road to a good life.
Profession: University student of Physics & Astrophysics

Personal quote: "Have no fear of perfection - you'll never reach it."
Theme song: Harder Better Faster Stronger - Daft Punk

Birthdate: 24/06/1993 (DD/MM/YYYY)
Star sign: Cancer


Favorite food: Most Chinese dishes
Favorite drink: Cider
Favorite weather: Heavy Rain, so long as he's not caught in it!
Favorite color: Navy Blue


Least liked food: Soups
Least liked drink: Heavy spirits
Least liked weather: Really hot, sunny weather


----------



## Valdin (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it too late to reply?


Anyway, I think you could add wuite a bit more, such as his personality, likes, dislikes, vertues, biography/history, sexual orientation, etc. . The things that make him unique.

Oh, and a pic would be nice. =)

He's got a lot of potential, but for now he still seems a bit boring. If I apply a lot of my imagination to the above ref, I can imagine an awesome fursona, but I think you should add that in yourself.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, you're right. I don't really have any pics of him other than my avatar, but I'll work on it


----------



## Valdin (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, okay. =)

*Scrolls up*

Yay! =D He really seems like someone I'd love to hang with - we have simmilar interests and such.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, I am taking a GCSE course in astronomy and I am really interested in astrophysics and cosmology too.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 5, 2011)

So am I, though my likes in physics lean more towards quantum and particle physics. But, yeah. He's awesome.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks  
I've been interested in cosmology and all that since, like, I think about 10... or something like that...


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good man. ^^


----------



## Valdin (Jun 5, 2011)

Where'd the DJ part come from, though?


----------



## Panthura (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, my uncle's a DJ, and I'm gonna get him to teach me 
I love music and parties, but I never liked dancing, so being a DJ is probably the best way to experience the two without having to dance!


----------



## Valdin (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, I see. I have a few DJ friends and they really enjoy what they do.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I'm hoping I'll enjoy it too.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're providing the entertainment, Panthura, I'll take my British friends to the club!


----------



## Panthura (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe sometime, RayO


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you describe some of his 'experiments' in music? Im interested in why it was quoted.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 19, 2011)

Well they were still at the stage of finding a particular style and everything. That's what I meant.


----------

